# MSI N450GTS Cyclone OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2010)

The MSI N450GTS Cyclone OC uses MSI's popular Cyclone cooler. The card is factory overclocked which provides a nice performance boost over the NVIDIA reference design. During testing we were impressed by how quiet MSI's cooler can work while also keeping temperatures low.

*Show full review*


----------

